# Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself again



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself against yob who headbutted him*

A police officer told of his anger yesterday after being taken off front-line 
duty for a year and hauled before a court for defending himself against a 
suspect who he thought was about to headbutt him.

Sergeant Bob Woodward spoke out after the case against him collapsed at 
the start of his trial when it emerged the supposed victim would not 
appear - because he was on the run after skipping bail over a separate 
violent attack.

The officer, a married father of three with 30 years' unblemished service, 
retires in April but said the episode had soured his last year in the force.

Condemning the criminal justice system, he claimed his experience - the 
second time he has been wrongly accused of assaulting a drunken 
suspect - would make other officers think twice about confronting 
violent individuals.

more... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-20-months-defending-yob-headbutted-him.html

something is very wrong with our system!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*

thats just fucked


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*



> something is very wrong with our system!!


That and the fact you used the word " YOB "....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*

what the hell is a yob?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*

lol

*yob*
The antithesis of what a good boy should be - rude, obnoxious, violent and stupid.A thugish young male ...
Formed by spelling 'boy' bacwards, it was coined in England in the 18th century as it was very popular 
amongst upperclasses to speak backwards at the time.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*

BACKWARDS HA,...KIND OF LIKE THESE 2..


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*

The article goes on to say the guy got reinstated.


> *Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself against yob who headbutted him*
> 
> By Andy Dolan
> Last updated at 11:05 AM on 25th February 2009
> ...


20 months? You gotta love that "speedy trial" thing we have here in the US.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*

The article said he was 6'8"? I guess the suspect was going to headbutt him in the cash & prizes? lol


----------



## EBPD240 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Policeman hauled before court and suspended for 20 months for defending himself a*



20 months? You gotta love that "speedy trial" thing we have here in the US.[/quote said:


> He is a police officer in West Midlands, England...but the same thing would probably happen here too.


----------

